# CyanogenMod Loading Error



## DreDayy (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm a noob that just wanted to put android on my touchpad to make it useful. I followed all the steps exactly from Reverend Kyle's video and installed a CM9 on my touchpad. However, it will not load. it starts to boot and then shows the cyanogen loading screen then times out and goes back to the reboot screen after a while.. If anybody can help and tell me how to fix this issue it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

DreDayy said:


> I'm a noob that just wanted to put android on my touchpad to make it useful. I followed all the steps exactly from Reverend Kyle's video and installed a CM9 on my touchpad. However, it will not load. it starts to boot and then shows the cyanogen loading screen then times out and goes back to the reboot screen after a while.. If anybody can help and tell me how to fix this issue it would be greatly appreciated.


Hello my noob friend







Here @ RootzWiki we have a nice thread that will help you will all your problems. All the info and links can be found here and our Outstanding forum members are always helpful and informative









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0304-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-3413/


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Also- can you please elaborate? Instead of saying "Followed the video"- can you tell us the steps that you took?

Did you put ALL 4-5 files ON your touchpad? Did you put them in a CMINSTALL folder?
Did you have JAVA updated? Did you have Nova files installed on your computer? i.e. ACME UNinstall/ Install?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe this will help:

Updated 1/14/13

The first part of this guide is for experienced users. The second part will
be for new users and experienced users doing a first time install.

WARNING: Do not attempt anything in this guide until your TouchPad is
fully charged to 100%.

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, or installing an update of CM9, one really
needs to do a clean install, or at least once in a while. This guide will
also cover how to retain all of your apps, settings and data a couple of
different ways.

NOTE: Development of CM10 and CM10.1, Jelly Bean is also now underway. As of
right now, J.C Sullins has released several experimental releases of
CM10. This document for now is strictly for installing CM9. When CM10
moves to nightly status, I'll either rewrite it or create a new set of
instructions for installing CM10.

WARNING: Recently, it was discovered that old versions of CWM and TWRP cause
file system corruption in the /system partition. If you try to install CM9 over the top
of CM7 or CM10 over the top of CM9, you will see ACMEInstaller3 trying to repair
thousands of inode errors and the intall will probably fail. After a failed attempt, then
you will have to uninstall Android and either do a clean install or restore your
backup after using ACME3 to reinstall CM9. Follow the instructions below.

For those of you doing an update to a newer rom first thing you need to do is
a nandroid backup of your current install and copy it over to your PC for safe
keeping. Next you should backup your user apps and data using either Titanium
Backup or My Backup Root. This will allow you to restore all your apps if the
install goes South or you can always restore your nandroid backup to return to
where you were.

Warning: when using Titanium Backup do not restore system apps or data to a newer
rom, you will cause problems. Only restore user apps and data.

Whether you are doing a clean install, upgrading to a newer nightly or preparing your
TouchPad for the eventual installation of CM10, you will now be using ACMEInstaller3.

Below is a list of links for all the files you might need for any of the above:

Moboot:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools

ClockworkMod6:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery/update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

The official nightlies can be found at:

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

Gapps files can be found here:

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which the last time I checked at the link
below was 20120429:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

or here:

http://goo.im/gapps

Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of
file names changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.

A properly named file will look like the example below:

update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

If you wish to try TWRP, the current version is 2.3.3.0 and can be found at:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400649

or at the TeamWin website here:

http://teamw.in/

I strongly suggest you start out using CWM6 and update to TWRP later. Using TWRP and
another app named GooManager is a whole other subject for another day. I will not be
explaining how to use TWRP here.

As explained above, older verisons of CWM and TWRP caused corruption in the /system partition.
By doing the following, you will remove that corruption, increase the /system partition size, retain all
of your apps, data and settings and have a tablet that is prepared for the eventual installation of CM10.
As described above, make at least a nandroid backup and save a copy to your PC.

As suggested above, you need to make a nandroid backup. However, you are probably using an old
verison of CWM or TWRP. You need to make a backup using the newest version of either program
before continuing to the next step. So get the new version installed and make the backup. It will be
up to you to get the new version installed so you can restore your backup when the time comes.

Next you are going to run ACMEUninstaller.

If you have never used ACMEUninstaller, do the following:

You will have needed to download and copy the ACMEUninstaller file from the link above into the same
folder you have used previously. For most that is the following path: C:\program files/Palm,Inc
If you have installed the Palm SDK, then your installer files may be in a different folder, so copy this file
there.

While you are at it, download and copy the ACMEInstaller3 file there too.

Now run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the
usb cable. If this is your first time running the uninstaller, you run it the same way you ran
ACMEInstaller2 or 3 previously, only use the following command in the command window:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

You will need to copy the nightly.zip, Moboot 0.3.8 and CWM6.zip to the cminstall folder on your TouchPad
just like you have in the past. You won't need the Gapps.zip as that will get restored with the backup you made.

Now run ACMEInstaller3. When it is done, boot to Android to verify a good install. Now reboot back to your
recovery program and restore that backup you made. You are done.

NOTE: If you don't care about retaining your apps, settings and data, also copy the Gapps.zip into the cminstall
folder at the same time as you copy the other three files. Don't forget to add "update" to the file name
as explained above. This is a clean install.

**************************************************************************************************************************

For the first time installers new or experienced, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller3
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.8.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM) or Teamwin's CWM replacement everyone called TWRP.
5. The CyanogenMod nightly of your choice. I will be referring to this below
as the nightly.zip. (I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip, currently for CM9 it is: gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

NOTE: Make sure you download the ICS version of Gapps, not the Jelly Bean version.

The links for the files you will need are all listed with the exception of the Novacom installer files.

You will find the Universal Novacom stand alone installers for 32 and 64 bit versions of
Windows here:

http://www.reverendkyle.com/index.php/articles/161-universal-novacom-driver-installer-fixed

Download the correct file for your version of Windows and install it just like you would an .exe by opening the run box on
your PC and browse to the folder where you put the novacomInstaller file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like
any .exe file. However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it, you will have to tell the browser to show
"All Files." Once it is in the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed, the Palm,Inc folder will be
created and the novacom.exe will be placed in that folder. Next copy the ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller files into
the Palm, Inc folder. Now your PC is prepared for installing CM9

Now you are going to create a folder called cminstall. Boot into WebOS and connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC.

NOTE: Connecting a TouchPad to one's PC in WebOS will pop open a window on the TouchPad. Select "Connect via USB".

You will see the TouchPad as a drive with a drive letter. Create a folder named cminstall and copy the nightly.zip, Moboot 0.3.8.zip,
ClockworkMod.zip and Gapps.zip into it.

Note: With the release of ACMEInstaller3, the requirement to add the word "update" to the beginning of
file name changed. Now, one only needs to add "update" without the quotes to the gapps file.

A properly named file will look like the example below:

update-gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

When you are done copying files to the Touchpad as a drive, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject the drive done
and then disconnect the usb cable.

WARNING: If you do not eject the drive before unplugging the usb cable, you can cause damage to the TouchPad drive structure.

Now you need to reboot and hold down up volume to put the TouchPad into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you
succeeded if you see a large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to
see the TouchPad in Windows Explorer like you did when you copied the files to the TouchPad, so don't try.

On your PC from Windows START click "RUN" and type in CMD. This opens the command window.

Type in the following in the command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Experienced users, your novacom.exe and ACME files may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder, if not browse to
the Palm, Inc folder.

Now enter the following:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

in the command window and hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin
mode" on the Touchpad. You will also see tons of code streaming up the screen. The install takes around five minutes.

Be patient, it can take longer than you think for "Double Penguin mode" to start. If after two to three minutes you do not see
the two penguins, there may be a problem or your did something wrong. Hold the power button and the home button together for
up to 30 seconds to force a reboot of your TouchPad. If nothing got installed, start over and be sure to follow the instructions exactly.
There is also the possibility that one or more of your files is corrupted. Download them again and learn how to run MD5 hash checks
to verify the integrity of your files. If the Gapps.zip did not get installed, you forgot to add "update" to the beginning of the file name.

When the install is done,the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Either press the home button to continue or when the 5 second countdown
is finished, your tablet will boot to CyanogenMod.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time), play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make
sure your install was successful. You're done with a clean install.

Experienced users, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show you the ropes or you already own an
Android phone and know the ropes. If you are unlucky enough to not have friends to help, you can always visit the Official Nighlies thread at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

Also visit the following forum for all sorts of topics on using Android on your TouchPad:

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/217-hp-touchpad/

You can also visit YouTube and watch a series of videos created by a fellow named Rev.Kyle. 
Great stuff. Look for them here:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEB7088E3F2018862&feature=plcp

You will also find helpful videos created by Roland Deschain here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/RolandDeschain79/videos

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now. First timers, one makes a nandroid backup
using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and Restore" and select "Backup". It's a good idea to keep a copy of the backup file over on
your PC for safe keeping. That way if you loose everything on the TouchPad, you will always be able to restore that safety copy once you
get the TouchPad up and running again.

Good Luck!


----------

